# Leatt 3df knee pads wash?



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

The pads mention to not wash the knee pads, anyone have a good way to keep them clean or at least smelling good after getting them all sweaty?


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

mapex101 said:


> The pads mention to not wash the knee pads, anyone have a good way to keep them clean or at least smelling good after getting them all sweaty?


I wash mine when they get to the point that I can smell them from 20feet away or I when I gag a little when putting them on. In the washing machine, just a bit of regular detergent. If I have a bunch of other clothes in the wash at the same time, I put the elbow/knee pads in an old pillow case and tied it shut. Stops the velcro getting tangled up in other stuff. Light/short time cycle, extra rinse, NO DRYER, just air dry. I've done this with my RaceFace Ambush pads with D30 (similar concept). I have had no issues.

Note: this is for a front load washing machine. Stuff just spins around in there vs. the thrashing that a top load provides (esp. older models).

edit to correct RF Ambush D30, not 3df


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

All my pads go in the machine for wash. I put it on hand wash cycle and make sure all the Velcro is covered up then air dry.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

No dryer. Put them in a lingerie/sweater bag if you don't have a front loader, or if there are a lot of straps. Many times those tags are a CYA for the manufacturer, not a real "do not wash" warning. Just be smart about it. No heat drying, no tangles...


----------

